# pregnant female with non pregnant females



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

I know that two pregnant mice together make a good team, but what about a pregnant mouse in with two other non pregnant females?
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not uncommon for the non pregnant does to eat the babies.There is no advantage to this scenario,if you have the space the doe and her litter will be far better alone.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd let the preggy doe be alone until the babies are born and are about a week old. If she seems calm and all by then, you can put another doe in with her. They're good for helping raise the babies, especially if they've had a litter themselves.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I have tried it a couple of times and it has went very well. The first time the non pregnant mice were kids at about 6-7 weeks and there was 2 of them.

The other time it was actually a mistake, because the pregnant doe had went with the male for several weeks without any results. When I seperated them and put her with the other unpregnant female, a couple of day after she gave birth to a singe kid and there was no problems whatsoever.

I do however normally put the pregnant does alone to give birth and raise the kids and then they are reintroduced with other mice when the kids are about 3 weeks.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. I`ll let you know how it goes.
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------

